# show standards?



## whitebetta34 (Jul 24, 2013)

Where can I find hm show standards? I've looked all over the internet! lol I am going to be breeding hm bettas hopefully but I want to be able to discern for myself the best quality fish to keep/sell


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

pm'd


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Currently you have to be a member of the IBC. When the site gets overhauled they will be available for public viewing on the IBC site. But they can not be copied and posted on any other site.


----------

